# HYNSON WESTCOTT DUNNING



## #1twin (Oct 20, 2009)

I would like to find out the value of this small clear bottle that reads HYNSON WESTCOTT DUNNING. That is all that is on the bottle. It is, an ABM bottle, with the original applicator in it. Any replies appreciated.    Thank you, Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Oct 21, 2009)

Can you help me out on this one Matt? It does not show up on your listing. Only larger sizes.      Thanks,  Marvin


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 23, 2009)

I have never seen one like that.  Its a Baltimore company , its probably listed in the Baltimore book. Some of the Balt collectors can probably help. Its a nice little bottle but probably not worth as much as the emerald and cobalt ones they made.


----------



## #1twin (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you very much Matt. I have a couple of them, but only one with the original stopper/applicator. I didn't think it would be pricey or anything like the ones in your listing. Just wanted a idea of what it might be worth. I don't sell my stuff as of yet but you never know when hard times may hit and values become important. Thank you very much for the reply. Happy digging and collecting,  Marvin


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 23, 2009)

I checked my Baltimore book (not the newest version). They have similar ones listed as uncommon.  With the stopper my guess is you might get $10-20 for one.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 24, 2009)

I dug the exact same bottle in a late 1920s dumpsite, but there was a chip in the knob of the stopper. What do you think it held? Perfume, or something like iodine or mercurochrome?


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 24, 2009)

The company was apparently a wholesale druggist so its hard to say. Could have been perfume , medicine, or whatever. They are most famous for thier colored citrate bottles.


----------



## Hdickstein (Feb 12, 2019)

I have a Hysen eat all. Small antique bottle filled with mercurochrome powder and a cork stopper
any idea on value.
i thought the fact that it is filled with mercurochrome powder is unique


----------

